# What is the NFTS Application Timeline?



## WannabeDirector (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey,

I’m considering applying for an MA at NFTS for 2022 and just wondered if anyone had any idea on the timeframe to be expected. 

For example, if I applied now, would I only wait to hear about an interview and then potential offer after the application deadline?

Do they send out all offers/rejections (post interview) at the same time? Have there been any situations where people have heard back relatively quickly or is it usually a long waiting game especially if you apply so far in advance?

Thanks for any insights you can provide!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2020)

WannabeDirector said:


> Hey,
> 
> I’m considering applying for an MA at NFTS for 2022 and just wondered if anyone had any idea on the timeframe to be expected.
> 
> ...


Not sure but an easy way to do it is to scour through the old application threads here:






						Application Year Threads (MA/MFA)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "AFI Screenwriting 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				




And check out the NFTS applications in our tracker:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




You can sort by school and interview or decision date etc...














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------

